# Shinemore's Facebook



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello! Does anyone know Shinemore's facebook page? I would love to add her and look at her precious Malts. I was just reading up on old threads on here and found out she has a FB page. Thanks in advance!

-Julie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

try this....

Narae Lee | Facebook


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

The A Team said:


> try this....
> 
> Narae Lee | Facebook



Thanks, Pat!


----------

